# retroeclairage clavier powerbook G4



## annalouise (3 Novembre 2008)

mon clavier ne s'allume plus et même plus ! la fonction a disparu dans les préférences systèmes .. plus de case à cocher! 
quelqu'un a t-il eu le m^me souci ?


----------

